# Question about the Blue Seal Bloodline



## lisaann339

I just bought a puppy that is 4 months old (male) and the person we got him from said that he was a rare blue seal (blue nose) bloodline. I looked at some pictures on the internet and our pup looks just like them... but i cannot find any information on that bloodline. Anyone know anything about them or somewhere i can find that information??


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

First off, thats not a bloodline thats a color, and ITS NOT RARE!! Sadly enough you have become a victim of a fad. The blue color is just that a color and is not rare in any way, it is more considered and genetic defect by some because the color comes from the black color gene being diluted causing the grey/blue look. Pitbulls come in many, many colors from red, to black, to blue, to white, to spotted, to brindles of diff. sorts. None of these are more rare than the others despite what you have been told. Sorry, you should still enjoy your pup even if he isnt "rare", the fact is, no pits really are.


----------



## bahamutt99

Right. Blue and seal are colors, not bloodlines. And not rare. In fact, many, many people breeding nowadays "specialize" in blues. Blue is a dilution of black. Not sure the genetics behind seal.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Please feel free to read this post that has been posted by more than one member here at GoPitbull.com. I think it will help you to better understand the color issue.

All About Your Red-nose, Blue-nose, or Black-nose APBT/Ambull 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORIGINAL SOURCE: The REAL Pit Bull - Info Center | Advocacy & Rescue | Education | Blog


"Red or blue nose dogs are: a special type of Pit Bull / rare / worth more than black nose dogs": The answer to all of the above is: FALSE!!! Let's talk color in Pit Bulls.


Pit Bulls are traditionally a performance breed. That means that they were originally bred based on how well they performed a certain task, not what they looked like. Color was probably the least important thing that oldtime breeders of Pit Bulls considered. Today, Pit Bulls remain largely a working/performance dog, and so the old way of doing things as far as looks are concerned largely still holds fast. True, many Pit Bulls today are also bred with the show ring in mind, however color is of almost zero importance even in that venue. No one who really knows Pit Bulls is all that impressed by color. A flashy color does not a good dog make, and although many people have favorite colors, breed-saavy people know that it's what's under the coat that counts.


Pit Bulls come in almost every color that is genetically possible in dogs. Some colors are more common (brindle or fawn for instance); some colors you don't see as often (such as spotted or black and tan). One thing is for certain, however: blue and red nosed dogs do NOT fall into the "rare" category--there are many of both colors out there, especially (at least in my area) the red nosed dogs.


There is, unfortunately, a faction of breeders (all unscrupulous), that are attempting to cash in on the current fad of blue and red nosed dogs. These people produce poor quality animals with no thought to health and temperament, their biggest selling point being coat color. Breeders of this type many times charge jacked up prices for their puppies, justfying the high price tag by claiming their dogs are of a "rare" or "special" color. The unsuspecting buyer is duped into believing their animal is extraordinary simply because he happens to have an "odd" colored nose. Breeders of this ilk are especially dubious because not only are they producing bad stock, but they lure their customers in by making false claims.
Do not be fooled by this type!

There are, of course, very ethical breeders that produce blue and red nosed dogs. There are many fine, healthy, stable examples of these color varieties out there. These are dogs bred by people who care about the breed, are knowledgeable about what they are doing, and breed for MUCH more than just a snazzy color. There is nothing wrong with liking one color above another, but one should be an educated consumer. Realize that you aren't just buying a pretty face, but a living, breathing creature that is going to make real demands and require money to care for, time, and patience.


Some people have the mistaken belief that blue or red nosed dogs are a special "type" of Pit Bull. When speaking of such dogs, these sorts are apt to make statements such as, "I have a blue Pit", or "My dog is the red nosed kind". Let's replace "brindle" with "red-nosed": "My dog is the brindle kind." Sort of silly, no? Brindle is just a color a Pit Bull may be, not a "kind" of Pit Bull. Well, ditto red and blue. There is a specific line of Pit Bull known for its red noses; this is the Old Family Red Nose strain. But this was a tight-knit family of dogs bred closely because of their superior ability in the pit. The genetic closeness of the dogs made it easy to pass on certain traits--it just so happens that the traits of the Old Family dogs included not only gameness, but the genes for red noses as well."


----------



## lisaann339

that completely makes sense... so there are people out there paying thousands of dollars for a "blue" pit but really he is just as common as the rest are?? wow... what a joke some people are!! i have a one year old red and the 4 month old blue so this is all fairly new to me.. but thanks for the help


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

No problem, anytime you have a question, feel free to ask. That how I learned all this stuff. Welcome to the GoPitbull.com community! Hope you enjoy yourself here and learn all that you can about your Pitties!


----------



## pharrison05

Sometimes a dog is worth 2000+. Some bloodline have been line bred for the last 10 years or more to achieve the look, temperament, and structure that you see in some breeder's yards today. What do you think it would cost to run a kennel and line breed your dogs for 10 years? If you're doing it the right way, well over 100,000.00. 

I read information from alot of so called "Pit Bull" website and about 75% of the website is all about bashing breeders. Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls. These website claim that no dog is worth over 800.00 or that all breeders are out to rip people off and over price their dogs. In reality running a legitimate kennel costs a ton of money if you do things the right way.

For example, what do you think an emergeny c-secion costs? How about 4,200. What do you think the cost of feeding 15 dogs top of the line dog food for a month is? Or the land purchased for the dogs to exercise on? Do the math.


----------



## MY MIKADO

pharrison05 I was wondering do you copy and paste much?

So what is your story? Do you breed 2,000.00 puppies or what? Why don't you start an intro and tell us about yourself?


----------



## goodlife25

pharrison05 said:


> Sometimes a dog is worth 2000+. Some bloodline have been line bred for the last 10 years or more to achieve the look, temperament, and structure that you see in some breeder's yards today. What do you think it would cost to run a kennel and line breed your dogs for 10 years? If you're doing it the right way, well over 100,000.00.
> 
> I read information from alot of so called "Pit Bull" website and about 75% of the website is all about bashing breeders. Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls. These website claim that no dog is worth over 800.00 or that all breeders are out to rip people off and over price their dogs. In reality running a legitimate kennel costs a ton of money if you do things the right way.
> 
> For example, what do you think an emergeny c-secion costs? How about 4,200. What do you think the cost of feeding 15 dogs top of the line dog food for a month is? Or the land purchased for the dogs to exercise on? Do the math.


Over 10thou a year sounds like a puppymill thats not doing it the right way. Breeding to improve your stock is great but doin it for money no good. This is 2009 i wish things were different.


----------



## Sadie

pharrison05 said:


> Sometimes a dog is worth 2000+. Some bloodline have been line bred for the last 10 years or more to achieve the look, temperament, and structure that you see in some breeder's yards today. What do you think it would cost to run a kennel and line breed your dogs for 10 years? If you're doing it the right way, well over 100,000.00.
> 
> I read information from alot of so called "Pit Bull" website and about 75% of the website is all about bashing breeders. Without breeders there wouldn't be any pit bulls. These website claim that no dog is worth over 800.00 or that all breeders are out to rip people off and over price their dogs. In reality running a legitimate kennel costs a ton of money if you do things the right way.
> 
> For example, what do you think an emergeny c-secion costs? How about 4,200. What do you think the cost of feeding 15 dogs top of the line dog food for a month is? Or the land purchased for the dogs to exercise on? Do the math.


Well if we are going off your theory you tell me how these REPUTABLE breeder's manage to cover all the costs you mentioned and still charge under a grand for a a kick ass dog than ? The point is breeding for profit or having 12 litters a year is BS. These sites are here to educate owner's and protect our breed. You do the math .. You won't ever be able to convince me of this crap. I have meant some top of line breeders and they barely break even after a litter .. But they can be damn proud of what they produced when it's all said and done. Because they breed for purpose. I am grateful as hell to all the people on this board and to those good breeders I have come across because now I know the difference and I can help others just like they helped me.


----------



## goodlife25

SadieBlues said:


> Well if we are going off your theory you tell me how these REPUTABLE breeder's manage to cover all the costs you mentioned and still charge under a grand for a a kick ass dog than ? The point is breeding for profit or having 12 litters a year is BS. These sites are here to educate owner's and protect our breed. You do the math .. You won't ever be able to convince me of this crap. I have meant some top of line breeders and they barely break even after a litter .. But they can be damn proud of what they produced when it's all said and done. Because they breed for purpose. I am grateful as hell to all the people on this board and to those good breeders I have come across because now I know the difference and I can help others just like they helped me.


Thank you Sadie very well said :clap:


----------



## Masha

I had a seal blue and these people that say they are not rare do not know what they are talking about. Spartacus was my first pit, but his color WAS NOT common... In the sun, he'd look silver, gray, brownish, and really a dark bluish grey color depending on the way the sun hit him. I knew alot of other people that owned blue bullies, but they are NOT the same as a Seal. I'm not sure of the background of them, but mine was a Gotti, and a real doll. There were people that offered us about $1000 for him. He was eventually stolen and never recovered, but I've never been able to find one the same color as him yet, and trust me, I've been looking!!! He had gold eyes, which made him that much more rare. My advise is to keep a close eye on yours to make sure he don't disappear, and contact me if puppies come into picture! Mine was a doll, very protective, but loved to snuggle with me and had a very funny sense of humor. (I know, people don't say dogs have senses of humor, but Sparty did!!! I'd give anything to get my baby dog back!!):woof: I LOVE seal blues!!!


----------



## MSK

This is a post from 2009! Seal IS NOT rare!!! The dog you are talking about if it was "Gotti" it was an American Bully not an APBT. Seal is ONLY a color and far from rare. It is not Seal Blue or Blue Seal it is just Seal!


----------



## Steinlin

Seal has nothing to do with blues...they are a black that shines red in the sun. In this day and age though...who the hell knows and who the hell cares...
Anything to sell a (once magnificent) breed...sad


----------

